
Uber Made an Unusual Legal Pledge to the Head of Its Driverless Car Project - nabraham
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-23/uber-said-it-ll-cover-engineer-s-bad-acts-like-secrets-theft
======
dswalter
It's a stark contrast from the protect-the-company-from-any-possible-
contingency style most employment agreements are drafted in. Lawyers of the
caliber Uber can afford don't make this sort of change accidentally.

------
nihonde
It's clearly evidence that they anticipated a problem. I don't see any other
way to spin it except that he covered himself because he knew there was a good
chance he would be sued, and Uber, in its typical risk-hungry style, was
willing to take the bet. Turns out it was a bad bet.

~~~
valuearb
Clearly they had to be concerned about a Waymo suit even if Lewandawski was
completely clean. Google was always suing.

------
0xB31B1B
Seems like smoke and mirrors. Classic lawyer speak as both sides say it
bolsters their case. Mildly interesting tidbit but clearly not the big hunk of
red meat either side is waiting for. Excited for the October trial.

~~~
nabraham
It's a bigger deal than it appears. The indemnity means that if Anthony told
Uber before the deal that he stole trade secrets from Google, then Uber
indemnifies him - ie pays for lawyers and any penalties. But there's no
protection for the criminal piece of this, and if Kalanick knew about the
theft, then he just committed a crime too. Uber interviewed their employees
and lawyers, and created a list of people who saw and knew about the stolen
files. Uber wasn't able to interview Travis because he is still grieving over
his family loss, but they are scheduled to speak in the next 5 days and will
say whether Travis saw and knew about the stolen files.

